# FS/TRADE Fish tanks



## cody-reece (Jul 30, 2014)

I am selling/trading 3 tanks. No leaks. No lid. 
Willing to trade for items or just sell them.

-10 gal -$20
-5. gal -$15
- 1 gal -$10

I am looking for snails, shrimp if they would trade a bunch for the amount of the tank I'm selling. I'm open to negotiation.


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

Moderator needs to move this to classified section


----------

